# Motenergy ME1003



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

RC71 said:


> Has anyone used a Motor Motenergy ME1003 or two for a car conversion. I am curious what kind of performance you would get. I am looking for 55 mph with a 2200 lbs car. The 200 amps continiuos is trowing me off. Won't I need more than that to get to 55. The motor only allows 400 amp for 1 minute. Any thoughts.
> Ryan


That is a bad idea. Stay away from brushed PM motors for anything larger than a scooter. Go wound field or brushless.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

RC71 said:


> Has anyone used a Motor Motenergy ME1003 or two for a car conversion. I am curious what kind of performance you would get. I am looking for 55 mph with a 2200 lbs car. The 200 amps continiuos is trowing me off. Won't I need more than that to get to 55. The motor only allows 400 amp for 1 minute. Any thoughts.
> Ryan


On paper with no losses this motor could accelerate your 2200 lbs from 0 to 55mph in 25 seconds. That task requires 9kW or 12 hp. At 72 volts it would pull 160 to 200 amps depending upon efficiency of drivetrain. The motor turns at 2800 rpm and produces 26 ft-lbs of torque at the 72V/200A. At 400 amps the torque is 52 ft-lbs and it could produce 30 hp which could accelerate you from 0-55 in 10 seconds. Theoretically it could do it, but there may be practical considerations and experience that would rule it out. If you already have the motor go for it.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

kennybobby said:


> ......but there may be practical considerations and experience that would rule it out.


I've seen 400 pound go karts fail those motors. Don't waste your time or money putting them in a car.


----------



## GREENHORNET (Dec 25, 2012)

RC71 said:


> Has anyone used a Motor Motenergy ME1003 or two for a car conversion. I am curious what kind of performance you would get. I am looking for 55 mph with a 2200 lbs car. The 200 amps continiuos is trowing me off. Won't I need more than that to get to 55. The motor only allows 400 amp for 1 minute. Any thoughts.
> Ryan


A better option would be the ME1115 its 12kw cont and 30kw peak at 96V it weighs less and is brushless in design. I would recommend a dual setup for a car of your weight. With dual tandem motors they would easily do the job and then some. They are relatively inexpensive for the horsepower to weight ratio. 2 controllers would be needed for these guys. They are PMAC brushless in design and are over 90% efficient at 5000rpm. These motors tend to run cooler and require less overall maintenance allowing you to push them a little harder for a little longer. 

Good luck with your build,

GreenHornet


----------

